# Would you let your kids play with squirrels?



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

So, we have baby squirrels up at the top of our chimney. We had heard them chirping and squeaking and my two boys, 4.5 and 3yo, have really had fun looking up at them and talking about them. Today we were outside, and one finally scaled down the chimney and onto the roof...went in the gutter...and then jumped off into a bush! We were not 6 feet away when all of this happened, so the kids are so excited and giddy about all of it. When the squirrel came out of the bush, it gravitated towards our feet! It wasn't scared or anything, the kids were giggling and kind of running around, half nervous, but interested. The squirrel would stop and the boys would crouch down a foot away to check him out. Each of them pet its tail before I could even tell them not to and before long, this squirrel is just following them around! Very cool, but I'm kind of nervous! I am in no way an outdoorsy type person, so I have no idea if this is totally dangerous or unsafe or unsanitary or what. My husband came out and discovered the squirrel, oh wait, now two squirrels, and he is totally enamored with them. DH would take in any animal as a pet...he even suggested we potty train this squirrel and let it live with us! (no thanks!!) But now they are out there feeding the squirrels sunflower seeds and spinach and it's quite adorable. But these squirrels are like climbing on my kids shoes and legs until my dh gets them off, and I'm just not sure how I feel about it! It's super fun, but I don't want to be foolish.

So, would you let your kids play with the squirrels and possible keep them around outside as "pets?" Or would you say, NO WAY!?!


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

That sounds so adorable! But not really safe for your kids OR for the squirrels. Squirrels can be very aggressive, and deliver a nasty bite. They're cute and furry, but they are wild animals. They can also carry parasites and diseases.

From the squirrels' side, taking away a wild animal's natural fear of humans puts that animal at terrible risk of harm. And feeding them makes them dependent on humans for food -- at this age, they need to learn to forage. For their own safety, it's better not to interact with them at all.

I know all this, but I have to admit that in your place I'd have a hard time not petting the friendly baby squirrels too ...


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

i would not let my kids touch them. leave out food and watch them and talk to them sure. but they are wild animals. and carry all the dangers of wild animals. would you let your kids play with a wild rat? same thing. and it is possible that even loving attatched rodent pets can bite. My kids have gotten bitten by their guinea pigs accidentally. At least I know where those little guys have been.


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

A) Squirrels scratch too. Big time.

B) Get the nest out of your chimney. They can do damage to both the interior of your home and make a new nest in your home. A 4x4 hole was eaten in our eaves, and a 4x4 hole was eaten THROUGH our gutter and into the roof. We had to put up drip edge on all our gutters where the roof edge meets the gutter edge - not enjoyable.

C) I have two traps in my attic right now.

D) Do *not* be friendly to them. They are rodents and they are destructive. It isn't cheap to have the trapper come out to get them either. If they nest in your home, it has to be disinfected. Ew.

Liz


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

No. For all of the aforementioned reasons.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

No way. In addition to what's been said, they also need to learn to fend for themselves, so I wouldn't even feed them.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Squirrels = "Rats with good p.r."

At least, according to my dh.

Having said that - it would be incredibly difficult to resist adorable baby squirrels. I would try my best though. Aside from the destruction that they can do to a home, there has been a problem with distemper in wildlife in my area recently.


----------



## new2this (Feb 11, 2010)

feed them sure, but where I am from we had dry corn cobs type stuff on teh trees for squirrles anwyas. But as far as touching them not a chance. To many dangers to both the kids and the animals.


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

Bad for the kids and bad for the squirrels







leave them alone and let them do their wild squirrel thing.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Nope. Not feed them, certainly not play with them or touch them.

Squirrels are not domesticated animals. They belong in the wild. They deserve to be wild (or as wild as you can get in suburbia). They do not mix well with humans. They can destroy your house (eating holes in it). They can carry parasites.

Putting food out for them simply teaches them that humans leave food and will make them pests for the rest of their lives.


----------



## chezlyryan (Mar 1, 2005)

The baby squirrels sound adorable, but I would leave them alone. They have sharp claws ment to climb trees and that could end very badly for little legs, and they need to learn how to find their own food.


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd watch them from afar like other wild critters. I wouldn't even give them food because often the foods that humans like to give will create spoilage in the squirrels food cache (salted foods, cracker type foods, for example). It is hard when they are so cute, but it can become an issue in many ways as other posters have pointed out.

I like the "good PR" comment. I've heard of squirrels called "tree rats".


----------



## honey-lilac (Jun 30, 2009)

I wouldn't touch a baby animal, period.

However, when I was a kid, we used to have tame squirrels (and deer too) because we lived in the wood and had lots of spare time. We had a group of about... oh 8-10 squirrels that we regularly played with and would eat out of our hands. They had great personalities and were very individualistic and it was great to learn so much about them. One day my mom got bit pretty hard though on her finger, no lasting damage but it freaked her out (she mistook one tame squirrel for a more nervous, wild one). She just got a scare and after that she wouldn't let us play with them.

I wouldn't be against it necessarily unless there's a rabies scare or they're acting funny. Everything has some risk involved, especially things connected with nature. *But I would NOT touch a baby animal period.* Mama instincts are NOTHING to mess with; even beloved pets can turn on you if something triggers the protection drive, never mind a first-generation wild animal.


----------



## aidanraynesmom (Jun 12, 2008)

I wouldn't for all the above reasons but let me tell you, I know how hard it is to resist. When I was pregnant with ds, my cousin found an orphaned baby squirrel and it was all over! Oh man was that the sweetest thing! I fed it kitten formula and slept with her to keep her warm. I know (and knew) that she could have been carrying something but I guess my pregnant brain didn't register, and my hormones..well, did I mention I slept with her?









Anyway, all that was just until we could get her to the wildlife refuge for small animals. They reminded me how wonderful it was that I brought her in bc kitten formula wasn't going to cut it, obviously. That and I had no intention of attempting to make that wild animal a pet.

Did the babies have adult squirrels in the nest? I think you should consider looking into an organization that will help if not. Just a thought.


----------



## honey-lilac (Jun 30, 2009)

Also, we used to have some cats that would bring in some chipmunks and mice and all them. Two chips we took in and nursed back to health because they were babies and the cats had injured them. They were pretty tame and would ride around my shoulder. They're kept as pets in some parts of the world, like Japan. Chips are a lot smaller than squirrels though.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

No. Wild animals are not toys for the amusement of my kids.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

sharp teeth, sharp claws, squirrely personality, equals a huge nope. I teach my kids to respect the wildlife. We watch from a distance, we might feed (unsalted nuts at the park-mind you they raid the bird feeders at home), but we don't touch.

I was at the zoo today and watched a bunch of kids chase a couple of geese. My 4yo said that they shouldn't do that, and he was validated in that belief when one of the geese bit one of the kids.


----------



## tarasattva (Feb 6, 2009)

My DH had neighbors growing up that ate them.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

I have actually raised 3 squirrels. The first I had was cut from a tree nest, literately, his tail was cut completely off, just a few weeks old, hand raised him and let him go when I was 9 mo preg with my first child.

Second was thrown from the nest by his mother and found by the house cat. We found out while feeding him why his mother rejected him. He had a cleft pallet and milk would poor from his nose as he fed. At this time I had just given birth to baby #2. Since I was breastfeeding at the time, I would express extra milk and feed the baby. He was a newborn, no hair and his eyes were closed for the first 3 weeks we had him. Few months later we eventually let him go also.

Third baby we found was ejected from his nest during a hurricane. I found him cold and stiff at the base of the tree he was in. Immediately I placed him in my bra for warm skin contact! He survived the trauma he endured and once again, months later I let him go.

They were friendly (well kinda, the first became VERY territorial over me, did not like any male who came near me and would get nasty, that is why I released him). I allowed my children to handle the second two we had. We had no issues at all.
I would not knowingly disturb a nest just to have a squirrel as a pet, but in the event that I ever found another abandoned baby, I would do the same as I have in the past w/o a second thought!

As for the comments about the parasites and diseases and such, well that goes for ANY living thing, even humans!


----------



## green betty (Jun 13, 2004)

A whole lotta no, for many good reasons already mentioned. I also wouldn't feed them on any kind of regular basis, unless you're planning to do it for the rest of their lives--wild animals that get used to receiving food from people can lose their edge (although not their ability) to forage for themseves. Big food source disappearing + hard winter = dead squirrels. Not so cute.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

i have raised 2 from babies. my dd was about 10 months old when i got the last one. i have pics of her playing with it. when he got big enough i let him go. if you dont let lots of people around them and keep it just close family they will not befriend every human. they can be part tame to a pesron they know. i would not say let them live with you. if they got out of the cage they will chew everything in site. they will bite if scared.


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli* 
No. Wild animals are not toys for the amusement of my kids.

Wow, see...I get what everyone is saying about the potential for safety issues because they are wild animals, those are my concerns too. BUT, we did not coax these squirrels into a cage and then play with them as we wish. Although, yes, we have been entertained by them, these squirreled came to us, chased after my kids in a playful manner, and franky, they just won't leave the kids alone! And it was my child's instinct to feed them. He wanted to care for the baby squirrel because there seems to be no mother around. Just 5 baby squirrels in our chimney. I just really resent the insinuation that we are using these animals as toys. My kids would never chase geese or squirrels just to scare them or for their own amusement. My DH and seemingly my kids really just have an inclination to care for the animals.

ANYWAY. I have convinced DH that it is not a good idea to try to keep the animals as pets in any form or fashion. The boys continued to play in the yard, as they usually do, and the squirrels played with them. Now that my kids have had dinner and gone to bed, I look out and I still see the same three squirrels playing around in the yard. I wonder if they'll be there in the morning. We've talked about the lesson the kids will learn; that yes, although it is fun to play with them and we would really like to keep them around, it really is not the best thing for the squirrels.

If they do not seem to have a mother, would it be better for us to get help for them or just let them be?


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I voted other, b/c my answer isn't about petting _squirrels_ vs domestic animals.

I would not let DS pet any animal I didn't know. It isn't just about whether it's a "wild" animal with sharp teeth, or a "domestic" animal with flat teeth (though most of the domestic animals we keep as pets have sharp teeth.) I wouldn't let DS pet a feral cat though he pets grandpa's cat all the time.

This has nothing to do with whether the animal is a squirrel or a whatever. There are plenty of rats out there who are kept as pets that I would be fine with DS petting. I would happily let DS a squirrel someone was keeping as a pet.

The thing is those squirrels have never been to a vet. They have not gotten rabies shots. No one checks them for flees. Yada-yada. Though thy are acting like domestic animals they aren't cared for as domestic animals are.

When grandpa's cat bit DS b/c DS pulled his tail, I kissed it, settled DS down and explained that you don't pull cat's tails. I could take this relaxed attitude about it b/c I know GP's cat is basically healthy. If one of those squirrels bit one of you boys they would need rabies shots and a course of anti-biotics.

Even just petting the squirrels risks getting ringworm, and if they do carry rabies just coming in contact with their saliva is a slight risk (if one happened to have an open wound such as a paper cut and the saliva got in.)


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grace and Granola* 
If they do not seem to have a mother, would it be better for us to get help for them or just let them be?

Squirrel mommies don't spend nearly as much time with their babies as human mommies do. They also may be old enough at this point that she feels they are ready to fend for themselves since they are out of the nest.

BTW, I forgot to mention in my first post. You need to get you chimney swept and you should get it capped. The nest can cause a blockage that would let carbon monoxide build up. The chimney isn't just for when you have a fire in the fire place, your furnace and water heater probably vent from it.


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
Squirrel mommies don't spend nearly as much time with their babies as human mommies do. They also may be old enough at this point that she feels they are ready to fend for themselves since they are out of the nest.

BTW, I forgot to mention in my first post. You need to get you chimney swept and you should get it capped. The nest can cause a blockage that would let carbon monoxide build up. The chimney isn't just for when you have a fire in the fire place, your furnace and water heater probably vent from it.

They do seem to be big baby squirrels. They are full of fur and seem very healthy, as if they've been properly nourished. I guess I won't worry about them.


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Each of my grandmothers had a squirrel story. My dad's mom found a baby squirrel when dad and aunt were young, and she took it in and raised it. (If you knew this woman you'd know how insanely out of character that was for her!) It grew up in their house and had the run of the house, living there for at least a year or more. One day the squirrel ate my grandfathers nice straw hat and grandfather no longer had patience for a squirrel for a pet! So they let it go. It would come back often and visit for many years and did fine in the wild.

My other grandmother told of when my uncle found one. They lived on some acreage, and he was about 7. He was outside and saw a squirrel sitting there. Eventually the squirrel was friendly towards him and let him pet it. Then it bit him. The doctors wanted my uncle to go through the series of rabies shots in the stomach and the whole bit. Thankfully grandma knew there were no rabies outbreaks in the area so she declined, but that was still a risky thing to do.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

no way! cute as they are, and sweet as they may be at the moment, they are wild animals who carry lots of wild animal cooties. they are very prone to bite, also. i would let them be.


----------



## Shahbazin (Aug 3, 2006)

The squirrels out west here carry bubonic plague; squirrels can be sort of cute looking, but are real destructive, & not encouraged at all. I wouldn't let my kids touch one, alive or dead.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tummy* 

As for the comments about the parasites and diseases and such, well that goes for ANY living thing, even humans!

Well, true. But when humans have something like an H1N1 outbreak, I'm more careful. I avoid unnecessary hand contact, I take extra care with hand washing, I try to avoid people who are obviously coughing and sneezing.

Similarly, if the public health unit has gone to the trouble of issuing a warning about a distemper outbreak in local wildlife, I'm not going to start playing with said wildlife. Especially since most humans aren't likely to bite me, but most wildlife will.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

No, because they carry rabies and who knows what else, and also because they are wild animals and it isn't fair to them. They should be living in the wild.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

Heck, the fleas alone are a deterrent enough for me.


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

While it's possible for squirrels to get rabies, it almost never happens. Squirrels don't get distemper. They can carry fleas that transmit plague in some parts of the country, but that's not a concern in the OP's area.

I probably would discourage my kids from playing with or feeding the baby squirrels because of the possibility they might get nipped, and because if the squirrels get too comfortable with people they might become a nuisance. But I don't see it as a big deal either way.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daffodil* 
While it's possible for squirrels to get rabies, it almost never happens. Squirrels don't get distemper. They can carry fleas that transmit plague in some parts of the country, but that's not a concern in the OP's area.


Ah, good to know, thanks! I'd still be concerned about lyme disease and other problems, which also occur in my area.

In any event, disease aside, it's no fun to be bitten by a rodent - which is very likely to happen.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

any squirrel who is willing to walk up to two rambunctious boys and allow them to be petted deserves to be 'honoured'.

ultimately it is your philosophy. but me - i would totally honor the specialness that is happening.

you didnt go after the squirrels. the squirrels chose you guys.

*shrug* i am not big on disease and parasites. that would not stop me. i would take the precautions taken for touching any unknown animal - even domesticated.

we did have a squirrel who would take apples out of my dd's hands. and it was such a huge lesson for my then 4 year old. it brought out the gentleness in her. that squirrel taught her to be 'gentler' than our cats did.

i would definitely not keep them as pets. i would wait for the natural thing to happen. wait for the squirrels to move out (when the weather is right otherwise destroying the nest now would be essentially killing them), hopefully to a tree in your yard and see what happens. if they continue to 'hang out' with your boys.

one of my favourite memories from my childhood was when a crow adopted me and we would hang out together.


----------



## mummyofan (Jun 25, 2008)

no no no
rats with cute outfits


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

One more thing to ad and I am done...

Squirrels are NOT known carriers of rabies! As any animal/human *can* come in contact with rabies and *can* contract rabies, squirrels are not known carriers.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Erin** 
no way! cute as they are, and sweet as they may be at the moment, they are wild animals who carry lots of wild animal cooties. they are very prone to bite, also. i would let them be.

This.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joyster* 
Heck, the fleas alone are a deterrent enough for me.









We took care of some babies briefly when I was a kid. I don't know if they fell out of their nest or what but our area was full of cats so basically we were just trying to keep the cats from eating them. The babies did die and the number of fleas that leapt off those tiny bodies was truly impressive!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

This is a bit alarmist and I don't agree at all. (I also don't agree with keeping squirrels as pets but I don't think it's a reason to become paranoid either) You can EASILY get ringworm from a doorknob! My DS got bit by a field mouse that my cat caught a few months back. He didn't need rabies shots and he is just fine.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
The thing is those squirrels have never been to a vet. They have not gotten rabies shots. No one checks them for flees. Yada-yada. Though thy are acting like domestic animals they aren't cared for as domestic animals are.

When grandpa's cat bit DS b/c DS pulled his tail, I kissed it, settled DS down and explained that you don't pull cat's tails. I could take this relaxed attitude about it b/c I know GP's cat is basically healthy. If one of those squirrels bit one of you boys they would need rabies shots and a course of anti-biotics.

Even just petting the squirrels risks getting ringworm, and if they do carry rabies just coming in contact with their saliva is a slight risk (if one happened to have an open wound such as a paper cut and the saliva got in.)


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

I think the chances of getting ringworm from a doorknob would be... significantly lower. Otherwise we'd all be infested, with all of the doorknobs we come into contact with daily.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I needed stitches as a child after a squirrel bite.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daffodil* 
While it's possible for squirrels to get rabies, it almost never happens. Squirrels don't get distemper. They can carry fleas that transmit plague in some parts of the country, but that's not a concern in the OP's area.

I probably would discourage my kids from playing with or feeding the baby squirrels because of the possibility they might get nipped, and because if the squirrels get too comfortable with people they might become a nuisance. But I don't see it as a big deal either way.

This. But what a wonderful opportunity for your kids to observe them up close! I'd just find ways of limiting their contact, because as others have said, if you encourage the squirrels and they become a nuisance for other humans, it really could endanger their lives.

I had a semi-tame, wild rabbit as a child (it was wild, but would climb into my lap sometimes), so I completely understand the appeal, and personally wouldn't worry too much about the 'what-if's' for my children. I think the benefit of learning about wild animals outweighs the minor risks, as long as there is no specific disease outbreak in your area that you'd want to avoid. However, if you truly love the animals, this is not the best thing for them, and that needs to be taken into account.

Suggestion: If your kids are old enough, look into wildlife rehab programs in your area. I trained as a wild life rehabber years ago, and many areas have fantastic programs that I bet your kids would be very interested in after their experience with your resident squirrels.


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meemee* 
any squirrel who is willing to walk up to two rambunctious boys and allow them to be petted deserves to be 'honoured'.

ultimately it is your philosophy. but me - i would totally honor the specialness that is happening.

you didnt go after the squirrels. the squirrels chose you guys.

*shrug* i am not big on disease and parasites. that would not stop me. i would take the precautions taken for touching any unknown animal - even domesticated.

we did have a squirrel who would take apples out of my dd's hands. and it was such a huge lesson for my then 4 year old. it brought out the gentleness in her. that squirrel taught her to be 'gentler' than our cats did.

i would definitely not keep them as pets. i would wait for the natural thing to happen. wait for the squirrels to move out (when the weather is right otherwise destroying the nest now would be essentially killing them), hopefully to a tree in your yard and see what happens. if they continue to 'hang out' with your boys.

one of my favourite memories from my childhood was when a crow adopted me and we would hang out together.

Thank you, this is exactly how I feel. It is a really unique and special opportunity. And I think we can really teach the boys some things through it. Including respecting the animals, caring for them and ultimately, doing what is best for them.


----------



## hhurd (Oct 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meemee* 
any squirrel who is willing to walk up to two rambunctious boys and allow them to be petted deserves to be 'honoured'.

ultimately it is your philosophy. but me - i would totally honor the specialness that is happening.

you didnt go after the squirrels. the squirrels chose you guys.

*shrug* i am not big on disease and parasites. that would not stop me. i would take the precautions taken for touching any unknown animal - even domesticated.

we did have a squirrel who would take apples out of my dd's hands. and it was such a huge lesson for my then 4 year old. it brought out the gentleness in her. that squirrel taught her to be 'gentler' than our cats did.

i would definitely not keep them as pets. i would wait for the natural thing to happen. wait for the squirrels to move out (when the weather is right otherwise destroying the nest now would be essentially killing them), hopefully to a tree in your yard and see what happens. if they continue to 'hang out' with your boys.

one of my favourite memories from my childhood was when a crow adopted me and we would hang out together.

Yes, I agree. It could be a great learning experience for your kids.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kelly1101* 
I think the chances of getting ringworm from a doorknob would be... significantly lower. Otherwise we'd all be infested, with all of the doorknobs we come into contact with daily.

ringworm is VERY very common actually. (IE; jock itch/athletes foot are a common a form of ringworm).


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:

any squirrel who is willing to walk up to two rambunctious boys and allow them to be petted deserves to be 'honoured'.
I agree. I'm surprised the squirrels hung around when the boys were running.

I grew up on a farm, we had squirrels. they never came near us. If we left food(peanuts & sunflower seeds) out for them they'd take it but rarely did we see them take it.

We'd go to the lake alot & there are ALOT of squirrels there. They'd come up to us & we'd feed them sunflower seeds. We usually stayed there for a week or so & they'd keep coming up to us, but if we saw one in the bush or wandering around & got close to it the squirrel would run away. I've had the odd squirrel run up my pant legs, hurts less than a baby kitten doing it.lol


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
ringworm is VERY very common actually. (IE; jock itch/athletes foot are a common a form of ringworm).

I don't want to know what you'd be doing with a doorknob to catch jock itch from it.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kelly1101* 
I don't want to know what you'd be doing with a doorknob to catch jock itch from it.

lol. it's just a different strain of the fungus. I don't think you get jock itch from the doorknob per say but men have to touch the door then use a urinal or get dressed in a locker room, right? I think there is a female version too if I recall correctly. I have gotten it from using public showers! (athletes foot)

you can get ringworm from basically any surface! it lives awhile.

ETA- you are more likely to get ringworm from getting your haircut than petting a squirrel! (and I have seen some nasty unsanitary practices in NUMEROUS salons over the years! blech!) ringworm is common.


----------



## pygmywombat (Jul 28, 2005)

Absolutely not. I volunteer at a wildlife rehab center and we raise squirrels every year. They are very sweet and tame for the first few weeks, then they start becoming extremely territorial and wild. They get extremely mean and aggressive, bite and claw like crazy, etc. That's when we move them to an outside cage and progress to a soft release. Since the squirrels you're seeing are well-furred and starting to come out of the nest I would guess the wild stage is fast approaching. Don't touch them or feed them or encourage them in any way. We've have squirrels that would hang around in the woods around the rehab center after their release and chase us down, climb us, and bite if we kept them inside too long and they got too comfortable with humans.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tarasattva* 
My DH had neighbors growing up that ate them.

Totally OT, but, since this was a one-line response, and didn't contain the word "squirrel", my brain immediately said that the "them" that had been eaten had to be your dh's family.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

I would probably play this one pretty carefully. I'd let my kids interact some with the squirrels, but only for a short time, especially if they were orphans. I talk with my children frequently about how to be safe outside, and respect for animals (and what they can do.)

I had a friend who was a logger and sometimes baby squirrels would fall out of the trees when they were cutting. They would feed them and keep them going until they were big enough to be on their own, but no more. Even the friendly ones. I can see this approach.

I think I would probably talk to my kids about the needs of squirrels and help them evaluate whether or not we could provide those needs, and how to go about doing it. (In the case of orphaned baby squirrels, maybe taking them to the "squirrel doctor", that is, the vet, might be the best option. We did that once when dh found one that had fallen out of a tree. The vet put it on a warmer, and fed it, and then transferred it to a wildlife rehab place.)

There are a lot of lessons your boys could learn from the squirrels, sure, but I'd proceed with much caution.


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Just1More* 
Totally OT, but, since this was a one-line response, and didn't contain the word "squirrel", my brain immediately said that the "them" that had been eaten had to be your dh's family.


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

They are wild animals. I wouldn't feed them unless I was planning on taming one as a pet, but if you're going to do that, the squirrel would have to still be a nursling, I think. I would be worried about parasites, disease, etc.


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

No.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

OMG - Your squirrels sound so cute!
I havn't read all the replies but I wish we had squirrles like that!
Mind - we don't even get birds in our garden because of the cats. One caught a squirrel once (our garden is lined with hazelnut trees so they _are_ about) and as sad as it was, it was pretty amazing too that one actually caught one! lol

I remember visiting New York once, a lady in the park told me off for freeding the squirrels and birds! I was having so much fun though - they were crawling all over me!









I guess one worry is disease. Tetanus here - we don't have rabies in this country. And even though we don't vax - I am pretty confident with my ability to treat a bite if one were to occure. I have been bit by mice several times rescuing them from my cats - they are so thankful they give me a love bite!







lmao

I personally would love a squirrel as a pet - but once again, the cats are a problem! lol If we didn't have the cats - they could be our 'free range' pets hehe! I personally wouldn't mind making that a habit (feeding them). You can buy chipmunks as pets here though - they are pretty cute - look very much like squirrels! hehe


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

No, our old neighbor had a pet squirrel, and because it was comfortable with people it would jump on folks who came up on their porch, causing a lot of uncomfortable visitors.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

You arent supposed to feed wild animals - what happens when your kids loose interest, you go on vacation or move? They starve.

I would let ds watch them, but not feed or touch them.


----------



## Bluegoat (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pygmywombat* 
Absolutely not. I volunteer at a wildlife rehab center and we raise squirrels every year. They are very sweet and tame for the first few weeks, then they start becoming extremely territorial and wild. They get extremely mean and aggressive, bite and claw like crazy, etc. That's when we move them to an outside cage and progress to a soft release. Since the squirrels you're seeing are well-furred and starting to come out of the nest I would guess the wild stage is fast approaching. Don't touch them or feed them or encourage them in any way. We've have squirrels that would hang around in the woods around the rehab center after their release and chase us down, climb us, and bite if we kept them inside too long and they got too comfortable with humans.

Yes, in the park near here people feed the squirrels and they become rather aggressive when people don't pony up. Becoming more wild seems to be the case with a lot of animals, I have noticed the same thing with raccoons.

Also, if they get in the house they are dangerous, they will chew wires and cause electrical fires.

And it's also easy for them to get hurt if they are too friendly - in that park my mom actually saw one accidentally stepped on when it approached someone who didn't notice it.

I'd let the kids watch them, but I wouldn't encourage a lot of other interaction. Feeding, if you do it carefully, may be ok - either seeds or things that can't be carried away, and if you start you must continue through the winter.


----------

